

ELF kickers -- tools and sample code for hacking ELF files in Linux - breadbox
http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/elfkickers.html

======
mahmud
heh, those helped me learn ELF and linux assembly almost a decade ago.

more tools are here <http://asm.sourceforge.net/>

